# Recent Frog Room Shots



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

The past year or so I have been working on decreasing the total number of tanks in my frog room and focusing more on offering larger tanks to the frogs that I keep. Ultimately, that meant that I had to decrease the number of frogs that I keep - but I am happier with the end product.

Even though I cleaned the glass on all of the tanks before shooting pics, some condensation developed by the time I got to taking pics. Also, I should have used my tripod - so the pics are a little blurry.


























Rack 1: 4 - 16" Acrylic cubes, 2 - 20L tanks









Rack 2: 6-15H Verts; 20L









Rack 3: 2-18x18x24 ZooMeds; 1-18" Exo Cube; 1-24x18x18 Exo; 32x16x16 Acrylic Tank









Rack 4: 4-15H Verts; 2-18" Exo Cubes; 30L









Rack 5: 2-18x18x24 ZooMeds; 3-12x12x18" Exos; 32x16x16 Acrylic Tank









Rack 6: 18x18x24 Exo; 24x18x24 Exo; 30L

And here is a cleaner shot of one of my favorite pumilio tanks - a 24x18x18 Exo that houses a trio of Bastimentos









I am down to a total of 34 tanks, down from a peak collection size of 48 tanks. I do have one empty 48" long shelf - so at some point the tank count may go up to 35 or 36 

Oz


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hmmmmmm...............I think I NEED to see them in person


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Any time Gary. I am hoping that maybe at some point later this summer/fall to have a meet at my place. Not exactly sure when though.

So, I am open to suggestions.

Looking at the pictures again - they did not come out very well at all...


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I think it looks awesome....so clean and tidy....very few can claim a more organized set up.

If you only lived closer


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

rozdaboff said:


> The past year or so I have been working on decreasing the total number of tanks in my frog room and focusing more on offering larger tanks to the frogs that I keep. Ultimately, that meant that I had to decrease the number of frogs that I keep - but I am happier with the end product.


That's some good stuff right there.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

sports_doc said:


> I think it looks awesome....so clean and tidy....very few can claim a more organized set up.
> 
> If you only lived closer


I agree...very organized and neat. Great job. Something we can all aspire to.


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

rozdaboff said:


> Any time Gary. I am hoping that maybe at some point later this summer/fall to have a meet at my place. Not exactly sure when though.


Now this may be a trip worth taking. Oz, think you'll have some frogs available by then...time to start thinking about building some more tanks.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Mike -

Many of my pumilio are currently feeding. I am not sure what offspring would be old/large enough by the fall - but I should have some stuff.

Might do it mid-fall - as that is the prettiest season out here - and anyone making the trip from a distance could also hit up some of the local state parks to see the gorges with a backdrop of autumn colors. There are also lots of wineries in the region.

Oz


----------



## smilin-buddha (Feb 10, 2011)

Great setup.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice! Does it always look this neat or was there a mad dash beforehand to clean up?


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

The front glass/acrylic doesn't always stay that clean -- but the room stays pretty organized otherwise. I am a bit obsessive about it - disorganization stresses me out.


----------

